

A request for the Google employees that hang out here - scottrb

I wasn't aware that google glass had an application open to get a pair, but I completely missed it (my own fault, I know).<p>I'd be very, very excited to get my hands on a unit to test. I'm a developer, but also have limited vision (20/200 at best, worse in certain conditions) and have a lot of trouble with anything more than a few feet away. I am insanely curious to put a pair of these on and see how readable the screen is. Not sure how hopeful I should be about them actually working for my condition. If there's no return policy, I can just eat the cost.<p>I've coded a few small scripts before that help me with my day-to-day work, but I feel like there might be a lot of potential in this device if the screen works for me. I can think of a half dozen use cases for these things that would make my life much easier.<p>Honestly not even sure if this post is appropriate. I fear it's selfish to even ask, I just have a feeling it may be a great piece of assistive technology. An email address is in my profile if anyone knows anyone who may be able to help.
======
brandynwhite
We are working on Glass applications for low vision users, you can see our
previous research in this area at <http://openglass.us> , specifically
<http://hci.cs.rochester.edu/pubs/pdfs/vizwiz.pdf> . The terms of the explorer
devices limit sharing with others, etc. but we're eager to test them out with
users as much as we are able to.

~~~
scottrb
Thanks for posting this! I skimmed through the paper and it seems like this is
geared towards users who are completely blind (or at least those with poorer
visual acuity than myself). Still, fascinating work. Best of luck to you and
your team--this has a lot of potential to help people.

------
dmschulman
80% of life is just showing up.

~~~
orangethirty
The other 20% is asking for the sale. (:

